# New Tombstones



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

So, I'm finished with my first new tombstones for this year. 2 down, 10 (or so)more to go! Here's a peek at the finished products. For the record, The lettering and details were hand carved with an X-acto knife, with templates created in WordPad. The font is Copperplate Gothic Bold (names and dates)and Vivaldi (poem). The shorter tombstone is 26" tall, and the taller one stands 42".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They look great, nice backdrop too!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Nice work*

Wow, very impressive. How did you acheive that rough texture?? I've seen a few "how too's" but I'm curious how you did it with such spectacular results. GREAT WORK.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome job, they look fantastic. I like the moss details!


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Those are some really nice looking tombstones.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Niblique, here's the link to SK's "How I Did It" thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20099

I've already seen these on your other thread, but I still have to say (because no one ever gets tired of hearing things like this) that these are stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Professionally done! I love it!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

beautifully done!! I love them!! I must check out the thread of how you did these!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

These are some of the best I've seen. I really like the shorter one - it's aged so perfectly! Seriously -excellent Job.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Did you hand carve the swirls under the name on the smaller tombstone? That attention to detail is what sets this artwork apart!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I enjoyed seeing the progress pics, these turned out great!


----------



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow these are some impressive stones. Excellent work!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful work. Out of curiousity, are the stones and base all one piece of foam or is the base separate. It was suggested a rectangular hole the size of the upper tombstone be carved into a large piece of foam so that the upper portion fits down into the base to make it a stronger support against the wind. Last year, a few of my stones split from the bases because, although they were staked and glued on top of the base, not into it. I'm making them separate and stronger this year.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Those are just amazing! I can really see the detail and time it took to make those. Truly professional job from top to bottom! Again, those are amazing!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

If I promise to kick the bucket... can I have one? These are really cool. They must have taken forever to create.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Simply AWESOME! Great carving and I love the weathering, cracks and all the architectural details. Is that model railroad grass for the moss?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! I love those.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet!! Move to the front of the class!
every detail is awesome but I really like the moss!
Will you do a how to?


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you again everyone for the kind comments.



Uruk-Hai said:


> Simply AWESOME! Great carving and I love the weathering, cracks and all the architectural details. Is that model railroad grass for the moss?


Yes, the Moss is Model Railroad grass made by woodland scenics. I used to be into model railroading a while back, and still have a few bags of it. It really fit the look I wanted.



ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Sweet!! Move to the front of the class!
> every detail is awesome but I really like the moss!
> Will you do a how to?


I am currently working on a how-to video series that will be posted on my website. It has been put on hold for a week or so however, due to an abundance of overtime available at work.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

They look great! I LOVE the moss!!!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

You are a Master stone cutter! Beautiful work!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Excellent work, amazing


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Dude... Those are the sweetest tombstones I have seen to date.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Didn't see this before -- holy crap you cut some clean letters. Very sharp!


----------



## robert padilla (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh! those are the best hand carved, realistic stones i have ever seen. you are truly an artist! wish i could take your class! keep puttin up them pics. Outstanding work! im humbled in your presence. Hahahaha :eekin:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those are top notch. Great detail and great painting!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Your detailing is amazing. You really did a professional job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Those tombstones are works of art! Very impressive, from the extraordinary lettering to the fine painting techniques. They actually look like real tombstones. I love the moss 'growing' on them.


----------



## Juuno (Apr 27, 2012)

Those are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Job well done!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

They are great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How did I miss this post? The tombstones look great. I can never get that clean a cut if I try to do the lettering by hand. Nice job. I like the moss too.


----------

